# LYFT HERTZ EXPRESS DRIVE SCAM



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

This company made me homeless and doesn't give a ----! About anyone! After driving 3 years and over 9000 rides, this last week was the lowest they have gone, after my car was towed from a broken fan belt , they wouldn't even get me a car. I had to wait until the next day because it was Sunday, and the next day they closed my account!! said I needed to pay 280 dollars to get to my office way back in pico rivera , so much trouble this last week- from earning 950, too 650, too 450, then 200 the last week, impossible to get bonus because my car broke down,, working the same hours, just the rides got less in less and farther away and farther away. so how can I even afford gas to drive now!, 
these are dispatched rides!! there is someone in the office making it extremely difficult to even drive! 9 miles away, 10 miles away for a 1 mile ride!! even ride was over 5 miles away, I asked other drivers and on cinco they made about 400 dollars and after 14 hours I hardly made 200, every ride was crap!! low!! so its funny because my car was serviced last week, and the fan belt broke, just like the last time they sent me to Makena car repair my battery died the next day!! So hertz is not so innocent and says they have nothing to do with these issues, so now hertz will not even get me to the pico office, unless I pay 280 dollars!! All they do is harass me night and day! its horrible!! since when does a company torment their drivers!! now I'm completely stranded or you call it insolvent from this companys greed!!!


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

At least you still have access to this forum.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Hunter420 said:


> This company made me homeless and doesn't give a ----! About anyone! After driving 3 years and over 9000 rides, this last week was the lowest they have gone, after my car was towed from a broken fan belt , they wouldn't even get me a car. I had to wait until the next day because it was Sunday, and the next day they closed my account!! said I needed to pay 280 dollars to get to my office way back in pico rivera , so much trouble this last week- from earning 950, too 650, too 450, then 200 the last week, impossible to get bonus because my car broke down,, working the same hours, just the rides got less in less and farther away and farther away. so how can I even afford gas to drive now!,
> these are dispatched rides!! there is someone in the office making it extremely difficult to even drive! 9 miles away, 10 miles away for a 1 mile ride!! even ride was over 5 miles away, I asked other drivers and on cinco they made about 400 dollars and after 14 hours I hardly made 200, every ride was crap!! low!! so its funny because my car was serviced last week, and the fan belt broke, just like the last time they sent me to Makena car repair my battery died the next day!! So hertz is not so innocent and says they have nothing to do with these issues, so now hertz will not even get me to the pico office, unless I pay 280 dollars!! All they do is harass me night and day! its horrible!! since when does a company torment their drivers!! now I'm completely stranded or you call it insolvent from this companys greed!!!


You Get what you ALLOW


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

They are masters at bait and switch. They learned it well from their sick kissin cousin Uber. Chalk this one up to experience. Don't trust anything they say ever again!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Stop it's lyft's fault that you relied on a contractor - on demand system to make a living....I understand your logic!


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Where did you have the car towed to? 
Did you keep the keys? 

It sounds like you turned the car in to Hertz during the weekend. This is what you do when you are done renting. 

Don't *ever* turn your car in unless a replacement is available for you at that moment.

And how come everytime someone posts a story just like this we never hear the reason Hertz/Lyft gave for not giving you another car? 

Please tell us the reason.. 

Otherwise your situation is atypical and in reality Hertz has no problems swapping cars (during Lyft hours M-F of course) when drivers have mechanical issues..


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Wah


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Aztek98 said:


> Wah


The struggle is real.....


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ski Free said:


> At least you still have access to this forum.


I'm hoping his phone gets disconnected for nonpayment soon. Then he can't whine here anymore. Tedious shit.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

New2This said:


> I'm hoping his phone gets disconnected for nonpayment soon. Then he can't whine here anymore. Tedious shit.


Gets you in the feels ya know


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Where are the fuel efficient vehicles for this program?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Ski Free said:


> At least you still have access to this forum.


Ouch


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

BeansnRice said:


> Where are the fuel efficient vehicles for this program?


They aren't in this thread.



Spoiler: Try here



https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-express-drive-interesting-vehicle-selection.134838/


----------

